# Pushing Daisies



## Dave (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't see a thread for this TV show and wondered what others thought of it.

I've only seen the first episode and whether you like it depends entirely on your level of suspension of disbelief. I personally, didn't like the constant voice over, which was a little like 'Amelie' or 'Madeline' (not that I dislike those.) The narration is by Jim Dale (of 'Carry On' films.) It had a Fairy-Tale feel to it, similar to 'Enchanted' or 'Stardust' (there seems to be a lot of this kind of Fantasy around right now.) There were a lot of bright garish colours and cheesy 'mums apple-pie' smiles, and then there was the plot - do we seriously believe his dog never jumped up and touched him in the last 15 years?

But, on the other hand, it was interesting and very unusual, and is described as a 'feel-good comedy'. The only thing in a similar vein would be 'Dead Like Me'. (It is created by Bryan Fuller, creator of 'Dead Like Me' and co-creator of 'Wonderfalls'.) How long do you think this is going to last?

It has just begun on ITV1 on Saturday nights at 9:00 pm, (repeated on Sundays at 4:30 pm) but it premiered in the United States on October 3, 2007 and aired on Wednesday nights at 8:00 pm. It completed only 9 episodes of its order of a full 22-episode season, but ABC has now picked it up for the 2008-09 season.

It was nominated for a Golden Globe. It stars English actress Anna Friel (who I remember went to school with the Chronicles member Markpud) and Lee Pace (who I haven't seen before in anything that I remember, but who looks like a young Jim Carey.)

The rough plot outline (look away now if you don't wish to know) concerns a pie-maker who can bring people back from the dead just by touching them - and then send them to the afterlife with another touch. He uses his power to help PI Emerson Cod to solve Murders by asking the victims who killed them. There is a complication if he fails to send them back after 1 minute.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 13, 2008)

I think its so original and so funny,sweet.  Best writing i have seen in a tv show since Firefly.

Fell good comedy that isnt cheesy but sweet and very funny.

The voice over might abit too much sometimes but its a fun voice that tells the story well.

The black detective is so funny. 

I saw all 9 eps on tv here recently.  I cant wait for new season.  It should have several globes for its qaulity.

Fairy tale feel is so well done and its so beautiful.  I think comparing it Big Fish and Charlie Choclote factory is dissing PD 

I might be a fanboy of it buts its that most drama,comedy we get are so formulatic,predictable thats something like this done well is soo refereshing.


----------



## Dave (Apr 13, 2008)

Connavar said:


> I think comparing it Big Fish and Charlie Choclote factory is dissing PD


 I can see why people do that, especially 'Big Fish'. 

It is very Roald Dahl-esque. I think it's more like 'James and the Giant Peach'.

There are some very funny lines too.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 13, 2008)

I watched this last night, thought it was good. 

I was meaning to watch it after seeing the adverts.

A nice lighthearted funny little series that does not require much thought, perfect for a saturday night in. 

The films Big Fish and A Series Of Unfortunate Events came to my mind too, was it the same narrator who did the series as the films?
I recognised his voice from somewhere.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 13, 2008)

Ten minutes in, I wanted to shoot the narrator.   TBH, there was a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've seen all 9 episodes and I think it is the best new show to come out of America this year.

It is smart, quirky and very funny. Emerson Codd gets most of the best lines.

Unfortunatly the writers strike cut this season short, but it will be back for an extended season later this year.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 13, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> I've seen all 9 episodes and I think it is the best new show to come out of America this year.
> 
> It is smart, quirky and very funny. Emerson Codd gets most of the best lines.
> 
> Unfortunatly the writers strike cut this season short, but it will be back for an extended season later this year.



Word ! 

I also thought it was by far the best new show to come out this year.

Emerson Codd is the funniest PI i have seen 

I also like Olive Snook alot.  She is so great !  I like how she reacted to Chuck.


----------



## PTeppic (Apr 13, 2008)

Met Anna one time, shopping with David in our local electrical outlet. Well, not so much met as recognised...  (when they both lived near his parents)

Carelessly missed the premiere and caught the Sunday repeat of episode one, even missing the first ten minutes of that. Didn't mind the narration too much; it does allow the plot to move faster without the characters having to do as much exposition. Possibly.

Personally I thought it was fun, and frankly I've been missing something frothy and fun from the TV. Everything is murder, mayhem, drugs, sexuality, and so forth. Or soaps, which is even worse... So, I'll give it a few more episodes before deciding for permanent "keep an eye out for it" status.


----------



## Stone (Apr 15, 2008)

Just read on BBC News website that 2nd episode of Pushing Daises has been dropped by ITV!

Reason for this - they have to finish the season (a whole 9 episodes), before Euro 2008 kicks off. According to ITV this is not a problem, as the episode does not affect the story line. A complete joke if you ask me, and another reason why i prefer to watch my serial tv on sky/cable - terrestrial tv channels continue to mess their customers around like this. 

Seriously would it have been so difficullt to fit the extra episode in somewhere (forward planning anyone?) on ITV1 and falling that what about one of the other channels they own? (ITV2,3 or 4).

Not all bad news though, as they intend to repeat the series and you can watch the episode then - after you've watched the rest of them


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 15, 2008)

What qualifications does one need to get into ITV's scheduling department? A certificate to show you've been dropped on your head more than a specified number of times?

I'd say it's unbelievable but, sadly, it isn't.


----------



## Aniri (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> I personally, didn't like the constant voice over, which was a little like 'Amelie' or 'Madeline' (not that I dislike those.) But, on the other hand, it was interesting and very unusual, and is described as a 'feel-good comedy'. The only thing in a similar vein would be 'Dead Like Me'. (It is created by Bryan Fuller, creator of 'Dead Like Me' and co-creator of 'Wonderfalls'.) How long do you think this is going to last?


 
Couldn't agree with you more--I got sick of the voice-overs.  I liked the show for a few episodes, but then lost interest.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE _Dead Like Me_, so I was hoping for something similar to keep my interest.  New episodes (I think) will air in the fall here.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 15, 2008)

I only got to see about half of the first episode while on holiday last week, and well, the fairytale charm cast a spell on me from the getgo and if we didn't have important places to get to, I'm sure Id've stayed charmed til the end of the show. Maybe over time the voice over would get old, I don't know, but I can't wait for the dvd.


----------

